# what is the best sublimation printer a4 or a3



## itsik mesika (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello everyone
i really need some help with a new sublimation printer.
i need to buy a new sublimation printer A4 or A3 format but in Israel there isn't so many options, 
i don't like the RICOH OR SAWGRASS printers,
i had the EPSON b510dn and it work perfect but epson stop produce this model.
someone can please give me a list of options for a sublimation printers?
brands and models.

thanks you so much for your help
kind regards


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

itsik mesika said:


> Hello everyone
> i really need some help with a new sublimation printer.
> i need to buy a new sublimation printer A4 or A3 format but in Israel there isn't so many options,
> i don't like the RICOH OR SAWGRASS printers,
> ...



Epson 1400 Sublimation
Epson 1410 Sublimation
Epson 1900 Sublimation
Epson 4400 Sublimation
Epson 4450 Sublimation
Epson 4800 Sublimation
Epson 4900 Sublimation
Epson D120 Sublimation


----------



## itsik mesika (Apr 28, 2017)

thank you so much for your help.
i will check it with EPSON israel.
really appreciate your help
kind regards


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

itsik mesika said:


> thank you so much for your help.
> i will check it with EPSON israel.
> really appreciate your help
> kind regards


Good Luck,


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello, If A4, EPSON T50 and R330 are perfect for sublimation printing, and after refit the continuous ink supply system, these two printers are stable for work. If A3, EPSON 1430 is ok.


----------



## itsik mesika (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help.
i will call Epson today with a list to see what they have in stock.

the 1430 a3 is have a good results?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

itsik mesika said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> i will call Epson today with a list to see what they have in stock.
> 
> the 1430 a3 is have a good results?


Yes, Epson 1430 Printer is a perfect choice.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Can I ask why you don't like Ricoh printers?

I have 2 Ricoh SG3110DN printers and they work great. Always good quality prints, and the heads never block, unlike many Epson's.


----------



## itsik mesika (Apr 28, 2017)

I had ricoh few years ago before I met the Epson b510dn and you right the head is never block abd the quality was very good but the ink here in Israel is very expensive compared to the Epson sublimation ink. 

I wish I will find a solution ASAP because in a mean time I can't wor without printer.


----------

